# Eastern turkey fans



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

So the Tom I shot have a whitish color to the tips of his fan! The one the wife shot has copper color to the tips. Why or how does that happen is this common?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

genetics


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

genetics is correct. But also depends where you shot them. Some if it has a "white" or "frosted" tips could have a little Merriam in them. Like if you shot one in Western MN, Western IA, or on the western edge of the Eastern turkey boundry. Also it could have some escape from a turkey farm in them. Or part albino gene showing through.

I shot a bird one time that had some awesome frosted tips. Our group shot 10 birds in that area in the years hunting with many of them with the "frosted" tips. Found out that at one time the game and fish tried to get Merriam's to take hold in the area but failed. So this could have been some of the genetics passed on.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Northern Anoka county MN is we're they were killed 
Been shooting them off same chunk of land last 15 years 
First with white tips. It's on wall now nice fan


----------

